# VK | Wismec Luxotic Surface and more



## Stroodlepuff (11/6/19)

Restocks:
Smok Nord Full black
Nord Cartridges
Nord Mesh Coils
Trinity alpha black
Caliburn Black

New Arrivals:
Caliburn Iris Purple
Wismec Luxotic Surface Box mod 
Nord - 7 Colour resin
Nord - Blue/Brown Resin
The Coil Company Juices 120ML
Platinum Vape MTL Liquids

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/6/19)

Will VK be getting the Luxotic surface kits in at any point?


----------

